# Betta with Cory Cats



## AAquarist (Dec 3, 2013)

Hey all,

I just got a 10 gallon tank for my African Clawed Frog, and it made me want another community tank really badly. I miss having fish. I was thinking of purchasing a 2nd 10 gallon and starting a small community tank. My question is, can a MALE Betta be in a 10 gal community tank with say 4/5 Cory Cats. Cory Cats I have never had a problem with, they're very docile and I really miss having these little guys. I've read numerous things about it, but I am not sure if it can be done. There are mixed "reviews" about it. I want to be able to leave my house knowing they will not fight. It's not the corys I'm worried about, it would be the Betta. But I am wondering if they could turn on the Male Betta? This is all speculation, I am not sure if it'll happen at all. But I am just weighing my options, either way I know I'll get some Cory Cats.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

The cories can't really do anything to the Betta, they could suckle on him but really they don't do anything! They're very harmless, just make sure you get some of the smaller ones! But yes, cories and Betta's are great companions because they occupy different levels of the tank which makes both species happy. You'd run into more problems if you got a top dwelling species with the Betta, then he'd be angry ^_^

But yes, they will do very well together!


----------



## duckhunter111 (Oct 26, 2013)

I have a 10 gal with a male betta and 4 cory cats and they get along very well. Other than the occasional dirty look the betta never bothers the corys.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Corydoras are not recommended for 10 gallons as it does not not have enough floor space. However as for compatibility they are a completely safe match up.


----------



## lainaxoberst (Sep 18, 2013)

I have a 20 gallon I am planning on making into a NPT, and i'd like to get a betta in there. How many corys would work in a tank that size?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

lainaxoberst said:


> I have a 20 gallon I am planning on making into a NPT, and i'd like to get a betta in there. How many corys would work in a tank that size?


Depends on the kind of cory you want. If you go with C. Habrosus or Hastatus you could easily fit 15-20 in there! But if you went with Julii's or Peppered you could fit 10-12 comfortably, possible 15. Sterbi and the larger cory's would be 10 or less depending on their size.


----------



## lainaxoberst (Sep 18, 2013)

That's great! I really want some albino cory cats (I've been coveting the one's my brother has for months now!)
About how many could I fit of those?


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

6-8 Albinos could fit in your 20 gallon.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

lilnaugrim said:


> But if you went with Julii's or Peppered you could fit 10-12 comfortably, possible 15. Sterbi and the larger cory's would be 10 or less depending on their size.


I have to disagree. 10-15 is what I stock in a 4 foot long tank. In a 2 foot long tank I would do half that, 5-8, depending on species.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

jaysee said:


> I have to disagree. 10-15 is what I stock in a 4 foot long tank. In a 2 foot long tank I would do half that, 5-8, depending on species.


I'm with him in this. I wouldn't want to confine a group that size to a smaller tank. They might be small fish but they do love to swim all over and are fairly active when they're healthy. My 55g has maybe 8 Julii , and 7 albino and bronzes ( they group separately that's why I listed that way ) . I'm not 100% comfortable with getting more then another few.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

